
Privacy threats in intimate relationships [pdf] - headalgorithm
https://www.schneier.com/academic/paperfiles/Privacy_Threats_in_Intimate_Relationships.pdf
======
headalgorithm
Abstract:

This article provides an overview of intimate threats: a class of privacy
threats that can arise within our families, romantic partnerships, close
friendships, and caregiving relationships. Many common assumptions about
privacy are upended in the context of these relationships, and many otherwise
effective protective measures fail when applied to intimate threats. Those
closest to us know the answers to our secret questions, have access to our
devices, and can exercise coercive power over us. We survey a range of
intimate relationships and describe their common features. Based on these
features, we explore implications for both technical privacy design and
policy, and offer design recommendations for ameliorating intimate privacy
risks.

